# 27g Kribs tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My kribs were in this 10g tank (which will b another project)









I have a 27g tank in storage so i brought it home, i set it up and filling it with water so i can move the kribs to a bigger home


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that looks good Claudia, Are you going to take the doors off so that you can see the plecos? Man now you have many tanks lol.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking on taking them off and also on paiting the stand black  but if i paint it will b later cause i am working on many tanks right now, changing things and stuff


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, Claudia. Is there a krib that I know in there by any chance?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice, Claudia. Is there a krib that I know in there by any chance?


it will b lol


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

The Kribs will love you forever for this new home  Nice upgrade!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> The Kribs will love you forever for this new home  Nice upgrade!


Thanks, I hope they like it, yeah the 10g was way to small for them  needs work still and plants but i will get there


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

How many Kribs do you have?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> How many Kribs do you have?


About 10 - 12


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Are they breeding like crazy? I've got 3 in my 33g, 2 males and a female. The 2 that have paired up seems to have kids every 3 weeks or so. Babies get eaten, so I dont notice them much 

So ya...do you maybe want 3 more kribs? lol

Tyson


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine are not breeding yet that i know off lol Yeah if u dont want them i dont mind them at all  maybe mine will start breeding in the new home


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So caves and driftwood and of course the kribs have been moved to the tank now, water needs to clear up still, substrate waas really dusty i rinsed it couple of time but still needs some time to settle. Kribs made themselfs right at home


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo! A bunch of happy kribs! Is it only males that you have in there?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Woohoo! A bunch of happy kribs! Is it only males that you have in there?


Females there too


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great! I like the coconut shells


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Females there too


Ha ha! Nice. The coconut shells are going to get busy then.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ha ha! Nice. The coconut shells are going to get busy then.


I hope so lol i really like seen babies grow and stuff, is really cool


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Water is clearing up and seems like we are gonna have babies soon


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice improvement on the tank Claudia!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia, did they move the gravel themselves to make the opening smaller? That would sure be a good sign...

The holes are probably a bit big the way they are. In my experience, and also according to what I've read, these guys like small openings to their caves. If they have to squeeze their fins to get in, that's perfect.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

It's amazing what they can fit through. My kribs just laid eggs in the last couple of days and I had some verrrry small little caves under my rocks. Even still, they pushed some more gravel around the opening, I can barely see it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they move the gravel themselves  I am happy that the water is clearing up too, after i will b putting more plants


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

oooh that's looking good! Turn off the lights and leave them alone in the room.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the light on during the morning then they go off (i have it on a timer) when it turn back on at 6pm is when i saw that they moved the gravel


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sneaky little buggers hehe. When they aren't busy moving my substrate around, they are pecking at my plants.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

No, sorry, I meant the lights in your room, not the lights on their tank. Just to give them some... hummm hummmm.. privacy.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

neat - looking forward to following this  I've just picked up some kribs too... maybe i should be looking for a coconut shell motel!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure i will b needing more coconuts soon lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We got fry wooohooooo


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics, hard to see, some how this one got out of their house and is upside down, dad is outside guarding and mom is inside with babies


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, that is amazing! That was fast  Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> WOW, that is amazing! That was fast  Congratulations!


It was really fast lol Thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats Claudia


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Congrats Claudia


Thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Babies are out of cave with the parents now  They are hidding and parents are kicking who ever comes close to them is sooo cute, i am taking pics with no luck to b able to c the babies but i will keep on trying. I have to feed them too so I will take advantage of that lol


----------

